# Hoping to move to the U.S. with a dog



## tejadai143 (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi I'm new to this forum I'm a female 27 years old from Australia looking to shift to the USA in the near future I have a Mini toy poodle 2years of age,black that I'd like to shift with me and also signed up here to find out how i can shift my pet into the USA what are the rules and regulations with quarintine. Cheers 


Hi I really need a few thoughts and or possibilities of how I can grant a green card if I'm an Australian citizen .am I eligible .I'm a female 27 years of age single never been married was born here in Australia but I'm looking to permantly shift over to the USA possibly even work over their.
Does anyone have any idea of what the requirements fees are etc. I've done a bit of research through websites however was wondering if anyone could give me answers as this will be my first experience to face in this kind of situation. 
I Also have a certificate that I completed at college here and was wondering if I could grant work over their with it as I'm currently not in work here ATM also Looking to shift also my toy poodle with me. Great thanks 

Sent from my SM-N9007 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

anyways, An Australian citizen is eligible for an E3 visa in the US, it's a work visa for Australians, and much easier to obtain than an H1-B (work visa for almost everyone else)

E3 is however not a green card and not a permanent visa. But the employer can later on apply for a green card for you, but there is nothing to compel them to do so


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Read up on the E-3 visa

E-3 Visa | Embassy of the United States Canberra, Australia


You need an employer to sponsor you so you need specialised skills. Also you need to have a degree to qualify


----------



## tejadai143 (Jun 28, 2015)

OK thanks so I've read the link and as I can see I'm unable to qualify for an e-3 visa. Are their any other possibilities. Cheers thanks. 

Sent from my SM-N9007 using Tapatalk


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

There's a 12 month J-1 visa potentially available. It is also not an immigrant visa, and it is nonrenewable. But, with some restrictions, it would allow you to live and work in the United States for 12 months.


----------



## tejadai143 (Jun 28, 2015)

Thanks I'll check that out 

Sent from my SM-N9007 using Tapatalk


----------



## tejadai143 (Jun 28, 2015)

How do I find a Company to sponsor me with an EB-3 visa. Cheers 

Sent from my SM-N9007 using Tapatalk


----------



## tejadai143 (Jun 28, 2015)

Crawford said:


> Read up on the E-3 visa
> 
> E-3 Visa | Embassy of the United States Canberra, Australia
> 
> ...


Their are 3 sub-categories that fall under an EB-3 visa and it looks as if I best fit under the 3rd category. 

Am I still qualified or guaranteed a chance.
how will it work. Who do I need to speak to. 
What is my next Move. Cheers. 


Sent from my SM-N9007 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

What is the work that you propose to do in the US for which US employers cannot find anyone?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Which one ???


Green Card Through Family
Green Card Through a Job
Green Card Through Refugee or Asylee Status
Green Card Through Investment 
Green Card Through Marriage


----------



## tejadai143 (Jun 28, 2015)

Davis1 said:


> Which one ???
> 
> 
> Green Card Through Family
> ...


Green card through a job sir .kind regards 

Sent from my SM-N9007 using Tapatalk


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

The regulations define a "specialty occupation" as requiring theoretical and practical application of a body of highly specialized knowledge in a field of human endeavor including but not limited to biotechnology, chemistry, architecture, engineering, mathematics, physical sciences, social sciences, medicine and health, education, law, accounting, business specialties, theology, and the arts, and requiring the attainment of a bachelor’s degree or its equivalent as a minimum


----------



## tejadai143 (Jun 28, 2015)

Davis1 said:


> The regulations define a "specialty occupation" as requiring theoretical and practical application of a body of highly specialized knowledge in a field of human endeavor including but not limited to biotechnology, chemistry, architecture, engineering, mathematics, physical sciences, social sciences, medicine and health, education, law, accounting, business specialties, theology, and the arts, and requiring the attainment of a bachelor’s degree or its equivalent as a minimum


OK sir thank you so much 

Sent from my SM-N9007 using Tapatalk


----------



## tejadai143 (Jun 28, 2015)

Do u mean for a green card or for a sponsor sir 

Sent from my SM-N9007 using Tapatalk


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

tejadai143 said:


> Do u mean for a green card or for a sponsor sir
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9007 using Tapatalk


In most cases one needs a sponsor to petition for a Green Card - spouse, family member, employer, ... 
One also needs a sponsor for employment based visas.


----------



## tejadai143 (Jun 28, 2015)

twostep said:


> In most cases one needs a sponsor to petition for a Green Card - spouse, family member, employer, ...
> One also needs a sponsor for employment based visas.


Thank you sir understood now thankyou for your message. really appreciate it. 

Cheers 

Sent from my SM-N9007 using Tapatalk


----------



## ur85q (Feb 21, 2015)

Hi - Bringing your dog over shouldn't be too big a deal, once you have your immigration path sorted out. I moved from Australia to the US last year (sponsored by a US company), and brought my 6 year old dog. I used an approved pet transportation company (JetPets) who managed the whole process for me (shipping, paperwork, clearance into the US), making it one less thing for me to work through. Working with that particular pet transportation company, the process (from memory) looked something like:

1. Filled out a pretty simple form from the pet transportation company (name and address details, travel details, etc)
2. They sent a plastic shelled travel crate to my house several weeks ahead of my travel date, so I could get my dog accustomed to sleeping in it (my dog was already crate trained, so this wasn't too hard - though he still didn't really like it ... smelled of plastic, etc)
3. On the morning of my flying out, they came and picked up my dog. Instructions were pretty straight forward about feeding/food, what to put in the crate, etc. There is no sedation or anything like that, because they need to make sure your animal is healthy before and after travel, and the authorities in the USA will want to make sure they are admitting a healthy animal on their end.
4. I traveled as normal, knowing my dog was on my same flight. We were both on Virgin.
5. On arrival, my dog was picked up by the pet travel company in the USA, given water etc, taken out to do his business, and inspected by US authorities. I picked up my dog around 2-3 hours after I cleared customs (gave me time to get a rental car and sort out my mobile phone), from a pet collection point near the airport. Dog was very happy to see me. You keep the travel crate if you want it.

Pretty straight forward. No real quarantine (except for the inspection time in the USA, where I think he was "observed" for a couple of hours). I believe you can do some of this yourself (e.g. you can do the paperwork, and not use an approved pet transportation company).

Hope that helps. Good luck!


----------



## tejadai143 (Jun 28, 2015)

ur85q said:


> Hi - Bringing your dog over shouldn't be too big a deal, once you have your immigration path sorted out. I moved from Australia to the US last year (sponsored by a US company), and brought my 6 year old dog. I used an approved pet transportation company (JetPets) who managed the whole process for me (shipping, paperwork, clearance into the US), making it one less thing for me to work through. Working with that particular pet transportation company, the process (from memory) looked something like:
> 
> 1. Filled out a pretty simple form from the pet transportation company (name and address details, travel details, etc)
> 2. They sent a plastic shelled travel crate to my house several weeks ahead of my travel date, so I could get my dog accustomed to sleeping in it (my dog was already crate trained, so this wasn't too hard - though he still didn't really like it ... smelled of plastic, etc)
> ...


Thanks for your message. Hopefully when I do Decide to move in future it's definitely something I will look into.thank you once again.

Sent from my SM-N9007 using Tapatalk


----------

